# Interesting shop & machines



## gunboatbay (Jun 11, 2009)

http://sandersoniron.com/JoelWeb Page 3-studio-machines.htm


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 11, 2009)

Its nice to see such a fine collection of older machine tools being cared for and used. One can look at the pics and envision all those line shafts in motion. Thanks for posting the link

Bill


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 11, 2009)

That is a shop that could create tool envy. 
Tin


----------

